# Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe seit dem letzten Neustart des PCs (der davor einige Tage immer gelaufen ist bzw. im Ruhezustand war) verschlüsselte Dateien, deren Inhalt ich nicht mehr öffnen kann. Dabei sind Dateien ganz unterschiedlicher Typen betroffen.

Es gibt jedoch eine "seltsame" Regelmäßigkeit, die mir aufgefallen ist: Ich habe beispielsweise einen Ordner ebay, in dem viele Unterordner sind, darin dann jeweils Bilder von Dingen, die ich dort verkauft habe.
Das komische ist, daß in jedem dieser Unterordner genau vier Dateien verschlüsselt sind, egal ob sich darin insgesamt fünf oder fünfzig befinden.
Diese Bilder sind nicht besonders wichtig, aber ich kann auch auf eine Handvoll persönlicher Dateien nicht mehr zugreifen.

Daher wollte ich jetzt fragen, ob jemand von einem solchen Wurm/Virus weiß, und natürlich auch, ob ein Heilmittel dafür bekannt ist. Ich wäre auch dankbar für hilfreiche Links oder sonstige Hinweise...

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

http://www.panda-software.de/PandaW...ungen/Virenwarnungen/2005-05-25-PGPCoderA.htm

Hast Du, wie dort beschrieben, ein unbekanntes Textfile in den Ordnern?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Vire/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Hallo Frank,

danke für Deine Antwort. Es befinden sich keine neuen Files in den betroffenen Ordnern. Ich habe auch eine vollständige Suche nach Text-Files ausgeführt, aber es ist nichts verdächtiges darunter, es gibt also keinen Hinweis, keine "Lösegeldforderung".

Ich kann mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Hm, dann gehts wohl nur noch hier weiter:klick


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Danke für den bzw. die guten Links!

Also ich habe einige online Virenscanner laufen lassen...

Symantec, das ich schon immer mal einsetzte, hat nichts gefunden.

Ewido hat 62 cookies und einen Virus namens trojan.small.bs gefunden.

Kasperksky hat am meisten gefunden, nämlich den selben Virus (hier heißt er Trojan-PSW.Win32.Small.bs), aber noch knapp 200 andere Files, die auch damit infiziert sind.

Darf ich das Kaspersky Ergebnis hier publizieren oder sprengt es den Rahmen? Wobei dieser Virus ist definitiv nicht (mehr) aktiv, denn alle der unter  http://www.avira.com/de/threats/section/fulldetails/id_vir/3057/tr_psw.small.bs.4.html genannten Symptome treffen nicht zu.

Und er verschlüsselt ja laut der dortigen Beschreibung auch nicht, sondern spioniert wohl bloß.

Spybot und Adaware haben auch nur Cookies gefunden...


----------



## virenscanner (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*



> ...verschlüsselte Dateien...


Woher weißt Du, dass die Dateien nicht zerstört, sondern verschlüsselt wurden?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Also sie werden von Windows als verschlüsselt angezeigt. Ich muß aber, nicht sfür ungut, an der Stelle fragen, was Du mit "zerstört" genau meinst bzw. unter welchen Umständen man eine Datei als zerstört bezeichnet.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke für den bzw. die guten Links!
> 
> Also ich habe einige online Virenscanner laufen lassen...
> 
> ...




Stell mal das Ergebnis vom Kasperski hier rein. Hast Du denn jetzt Ewido schon aufräumen lassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Ja, ich habe die betroffenen Dateien gelöscht. Hier kommt das Ergebnis,


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Wenn Du die Dateien gelöscht hast, solltest Du nochmal den Kasperski rennen lassen und schauen, ob das Problem jetzt behoben ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Viren/Wurm der Dateien verschlüsselt ! ?*

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die späte Rückmeldung!

Kaspersky findet nun nach dem Löschen der Dateien keine Viren mehr.
Das eigentliche Problem der verschlüsselten Dateien (in vielen Ordnern genau vier, in manchen auch mehr) hat sich allerdings dadurch nicht verändert...


----------

